# Where to find Struts for Cruze that has XJ2 Sport Suspension



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Found this, but its not a whole lot of help. Help finding front struts

My current struts


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I didn't know they put a sport suspension on an LT?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The ride height is in between normal stock and Lowered struts/shocks/springs. There are some threads in here somewhere on it, but today I do not have the time. Spend some time searching in the suspension sub forum.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Coilovers!?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> The ride height is in between normal stock and Lowered shocks/springs. There are some threads in here somewhere on it, but today I do not have the time. Spend some time searching in the suspension sub forum.


I have lol... seems its impossible for me to have the sport, but the tag in the glove box says I do. No Z link in the rear.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I didn't know they put a sport suspension on an LT?


Yeah.. me either. But the RPO tag wouldn't lie would it?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah.. me either. But the RPO tag wouldn't lie would it?


That depends how many cups of coffee the quality control folks had at 3 in the morning when they were inspecting it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I may just go with the normal struts... its 0.5" difference... and a smoother ride I think.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

After more hours of research, I am almost completely convinced I have the normal suspension, it just is a misprint or something... Anyone wanna compare ride heights? Oddly enough my drivers side is a whole 1" lower than passenger...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, so now we have a 100% confirmation that I have the sport front suspension. Here are the difference in photos:

















So this leaves me with two choices it seems for sport replacement. FCS or Gabriel. FCS is $55 and Gabriel is $125 / piece. Not sure I can justify the Gabriel prices, especially after reading online they are a more stiffer ride. But, unsure if FCS is going to be a quality part. Apparently Gabriel’s are now made in China too... just like FCS. Probably the same part.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Ok, so now we have a 100% confirmation that I have the sport front suspension. Here are the difference in photos:
> So this leaves me with two choices it seems for sport replacement. FCS or Gabriel. FCS is $55 and Gabriel is $125 / piece. Not sure I can justify the Gabriel prices, especially after reading online they are a more stiffer ride. But, unsure if FCS is going to be a quality part.


Bilstein


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Bilstein


Not messing with taking the spring off and building them up and such, sorry. I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not messing with taking the spring off and building them up and such, sorry. I do appreciate the suggestion.


Not that difficult. I have done it with out the use of a proper compressor - a little scary, but doable. It was on my Gremlin and I put V8 Javelin springs in it.








MacPherson Strut Spring Compressor Set $33


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Why not go bilstien B6? You’ll have much better ride, a monotube vs twin tube design, more durable part, more controlled ride.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not messing with taking the spring off and building them up and such, sorry. I do appreciate the suggestion.


You’re going to have to do it anyways. Unless you get a stupidly expensive coil and strut preassembled combo. You’ll need to use your springs.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> You’re going to have to do it anyways. Unless you get a stupidly expensive coil and strut preassembled combo. You’ll need to use your springs.


I mean I can get two Gabriel’s fully assembled delivered to my door for $250. Thats the price of one B6 unassembled. I’m not really looking to build a race car. If they came assembled and weren’t quite as expensive, I think I would go with them. I drive around 2k miles a year (work from home) so the enjoyment factor on spending that much, likely not worth it to me.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I mean I can get two Gabriel’s fully assembled delivered to my door for $250. Thats the price of one B6 unassembled. I’m not really looking to build a race car. If they came assembled and weren’t quite as expensive, I think I would go with them. I drive around 2k miles a year (work from home) so the enjoyment factor on spending that much, likely not worth it to me.


Personally, I always go with the quality part over the value part. Partly because I'm a particular ass when it comes to my car ie. Noises, Vibration, ect. And partly because I hate doing things twice or prematurely.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Personally, I always go with the quality part over the value part. Partly because I'm a particular ass when it comes to my car ie. Noises, Vibration, ect. And partly because I hate doing things twice or prematurely.


Yeah, still trying to fix a clunk over bumps on the right side, so not premature here. Done everything but struts. Only 56K, but its time. It may just be the mount, but if I’m taking them out, I am replacing them.

Are you saying Gabriel isn’t “quality”? I think bilstein would be quality+ (if you will) “overkill”


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I mean I can get two Gabriel’s fully assembled delivered to my door for $250. Thats the price of one B6 unassembled. I’m not really looking to build a race car. If they came assembled and weren’t quite as expensive, I think I would go with them. I drive around 2k miles a year (work from home) so the enjoyment factor on spending that much, likely not worth it to me.


One Bilstein B6 is like...$170 on Rock Auto.

I'd say the B6 is definitely worth the minimal extra work, and slight extra cost. 

The only issue is you can't get matching rear shocks because they refuse to actually manufacture them. They exist, they just don't produce them for...literally no reason.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> One Bilstein B6 is like...$170 on Rock Auto.


Really? Not seeing them when I search my car. Maybe I just needed to search part number.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup! I'm searching under '14 Diesel, but it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah, still trying to fix a clunk over bumps on the right side, so not premature here. Done everything but struts. Only 56K, but its time. It may just be the mount, but if I’m taking them out, I am replacing them.
> 
> Are you saying Gabriel isn’t “quality”? I think bilstein would be quality+ (if you will) “overkill”


I would think the Gabriel strut would be a qualify part. I was referring to that other brand you mentioned earlier. I'm a little behind in the posts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I mean I can get two Gabriel’s fully assembled delivered to my door for $250. Thats the price of one B6 unassembled. I’m not really looking to build a race car. If they came assembled and weren’t quite as expensive, I think I would go with them. I drive around 2k miles a year (work from home) so the enjoyment factor on spending that much, likely not worth it to me.


I can’t dismiss price of the bilstien. Part of the reason why I went bilstien B14 coil overs. At 900$ all 4 corners with new springs it was a good deal, that and the B14 line up is rebuildable. No more in trash shocks and struts. I just send them off for a rebuild that in the long run saves $$.

you could reuse your own springs with a Gabriel/Monroe/acdelco strut and pay a shop like 30$ each strut to assemble. You’ll still come out ahead $$ wise and shops have the strut compression machine to make it fast.

with the savings of not buying springs you could save up for tires or an alignment


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah, still trying to fix a clunk over bumps on the right side, so not premature here. Done everything but struts. Only 56K, but its time. It may just be the mount, but if I’m taking them out, I am replacing them.
> 
> Are you saying Gabriel isn’t “quality”? I think bilstein would be quality+ (if you will) “overkill”


Gabriel/Monroe/KYB are quality in the sense of they are OEM spec. Their goal is to make the part fit, be cheap to make, be competitive on the aftermarket store. They do the job and JUST that. Bilstien in the B6 and up line up is a big improvement in QC and design. They are monotube design vs cheap to make twin tube, shock rods are thicker to help with road stress and durability, the valving is better tuned then GM (gm wants floaty and in control vs communication and quick to react to driver inputs) because GM wants a cheap shock to impress on the showroom that’s all. Bilstien shocks will be a big improvement on road control and feel for the driver, but since they make a better product it’s more $$.

I went bilstien B14 so I can have the better handling and tuning the coil overs allow, and even in the highest setting the drop isn’t too extreme so I can still ride potholes safely.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> the drop isn’t too extreme so I can still ride potholes safely.


I have a feeling Florida potholes are a little less..."bottomless crater"-like than the Michigan ones are, haha.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I think I will try the Gabriels, if I am not happy I will return them and get Bilstein. appreciate all the advice here!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I have a feeling Florida potholes are a little less..."bottomless crater"-like than the Michigan ones are, haha.


You’re not wrong. But I’ve been through Atlanta,Kentucky, Chicago roads. I got a feel for what won’t survive. We plan on living in TN so roads aren’t too bad.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> You’re not wrong. But I’ve been through Atlanta,Kentucky, Chicago roads. I got a feel for what won’t survive. We plan on living in TN so roads aren’t too bad.


Ya, those areas are significantly better than what we have to deal with here.

Needless to say: the 195/65R15 Xi3s I run on the Volt are great for winter, compared to the 215/50R17 all-seasons, for more than just their ability to handle snow and colder temps...

With the Cobalt and the Camaro, I just get used to swerving a lot, but I also don't drive them in winter, and generally plan my routes out based on road conditions.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I have a feeling Florida potholes are a little less..."bottomless crater"-like than the Michigan ones are, haha.


Thank you winter


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Pardon me for butting in, but taking your part number and searching, I found both sides brand new GM on E-bay and also from multiple GM online sites. Both part numbers have been superceded, too...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

thebac said:


> Pardon me for butting in, but taking your part number and searching, I found both sides brand new GM on E-bay and also from multiple GM online sites. Both part numbers have been superceded, too...


Nah, you're good! I did that, but nothing really came up, seems its just the part for the strut itself and not the rest?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Replacing the springs is relatively easy. HB sells the compressers or take the struts to a shop. I wouldn't let that dissuade me from buying the GM replacements if those struts are what you want for your car.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So they fit great!... still have the clunk... driving me crazy! Maybe I should make another thread for visibility... not sure what else to try. you can hear me drive over a man hole cover here, the front is at least 50% louder than the back and has a clunk sound. There are two clunks in the vid, somewhat fast. Maybe I should have slowed down. Doesn't happen when turning or putting weight on fender to move car up and down, only on bumps.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> So they fit great!... still have the clunk... driving me crazy! Maybe I should make another thread for visibility... not sure what else to try. you can hear me drive over a man hole cover here, the front is at least 50% louder than the back and has a clunk sound. There are two clunks in the vid, somewhat fast. Maybe I should have slowed down. Doesn't happen when turning or putting weight on fender to move car up and down, only on bumps.


You sure the strut and it’s top mount are Tq to spec?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> So they fit great!... still have the clunk... driving me crazy! Maybe I should make another thread for visibility... not sure what else to try. you can hear me drive over a man hole cover here, the front is at least 50% louder than the back and has a clunk sound. There are two clunks in the vid, somewhat fast. Maybe I should have slowed down. Doesn't happen when turning or putting weight on fender to move car up and down, only on bumps.


Clunks are normally either top plates, stabilizer links or suspension bushings. Ie. Control arm bushings ect....

I would guess most of the original suspension is pretty worn on a 7/8 year old vehicle regardless of mileage.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> You sure the strut and it’s top mount are Tq to spec?


Bottom strut bolts are, the top I had to use an allen wrench socket and box wrench. Got it as tight as I could.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Bottom strut bolts are, the top I had to use an allen wrench socket and box wrench. Got it as tight as I could.


Went out and hit it quickly with an impact, marked it with a sharpie, didn't budge after. Seems tight enough and was beforehand.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I have confirmed this is the strut mount. I was able to (after lifting the car up) shake the strut and the top part moves about 1/4" even after tightened with an impact. The gabriels were trash and have since been returned, they made more noise than the stock one. I assume they were defective... Didn't realize they're made in China now, just like the FCS. Probably same factory, different label. The clunk was 2x as loud. Waiting on an FCS replacement now. If that has issues, I'll get the spring compressor and stop being a sissy.


----------

